# Where can I get a Resin Shed?



## Pambie (Sep 21, 2011)

We ordered a Resin Shed from Leroy Merlin and they have just emailed to say it has been discontinued. Aki also do not have the shed.
We are near Denia/Javea, does anyone know where else we can get a resin shed?
Many thanks.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Carrefour have them. Maybe a local garden centre. Possible ECI. Not quite sure if you want that particular shed that has been discontinued, or any old one. If the latter then Leroy Merlin is still probably the best bet - take a look at their oportunidades section - ours almost always has a few ex-display sheds on special offer.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Brico Depot
Brico King


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Brico King is in Gandia.

Nearest Brico Depot I think might be Valencia (or Alicante for you)


----------

